# Guys who fill the top bars first ???



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> Guys who fill the top bars of neutrals in panels and leave the bottom screws for later electricians, What are you thinking ??? My trademark is a cigarette butt stamped out in the bottom corner.


 
:sleep1:

There are plenty of reasons why someone would do that.

The bottom spots are easier to get to once the top is full of breakers.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Your trademark stinks.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> :sleep1:
> 
> There are plenty of reasons why someone would do that.
> 
> The bottom spots are easier to get to once the top is full of breakers.


I don't think he means 'top' in the sense of the terminals at the top end of the neutral bar. I think he means the 'top' set of terminals when there are two or three bars that are terraced. Usually found in old panels.







 




electricmanscott said:


> Your trademark stinks.


Yep. :thumbsup: It says, "I'm a slob."


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

I love finding ashes and cigarette butts on top of and inside of panels. It's yet another thing that makes our trade look like it's filled with professionals


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Forgery said:


> I love finding ashes and cigarette butts on top of and inside of panels. It's yet another thing that makes our trade look like it's filled with professionals


 
I hate the people who use the top of ceiling tiles as a trash can.

Not much is worse than popping a tile out of a ceiling and dropping scrap 12 THHN and half a dozen coffin nail butts onto that cute secretary's desk.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I hate the people who use the top of ceiling tiles as a trash can.
> 
> Not much is worse than popping a tile out of a ceiling and dropping scrap 12 THHN and half a dozen coffin nail butts onto that cute secretary's desk.


I hope that you helped DUST her off.:laughing:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Don't forget the pieces of striped off a/c (bx) ends up in the ceiling.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think the guy who uses all teh top neutral bar spaces first is the same guy that uses all the front knockouts first.


----------



## pzpoy (Jun 2, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I hate the people who use the top of ceiling tiles as a trash can.
> 
> Not much is worse than popping a tile out of a ceiling and dropping scrap 12 THHN and half a dozen coffin nail butts onto that cute secretary's desk.


I've popped a tile and had a 3/4" emt 90 land right on my foreman :thumbup:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Even better is when you go to pull a tile and find it has 100 ft of cat 5 coiled on top.


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

Even better than that is when you go to open a tile, but it won't come out because someone ran pipe right over the top of it. And the next one has the sprinkler main, and then the next one over from that has ductwork...


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Even better when a cardboard box filled with S#!T fall on you!!!


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

sparks134 said:


> Even better when a cardboard box filled with S#!T fall on you!!!


The S#!T is usually in a bucket in the basement :whistling2:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Screw*



480sparky said:


> I don't think he means 'top' in the sense of the terminals at the top end of the neutral bar. I think he means the 'top' set of terminals when there are two or three bars that are terraced. Usually found in old panels.
> 
> 
> > What's with the screw on the right? Did you clean it up?
> ...


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Forgery said:


> The S#!T is usually in a bucket in the basement :whistling2:


 Not that time!!!


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I hate the people who use the top of ceiling tiles as a trash can.
> 
> Not much is worse than popping a tile out of a ceiling and dropping scrap 12 THHN and half a dozen coffin nail butts onto that cute secretary's desk.


 
Yep ran a circuit for a freezer at Pizza Hut today and when I moved the first tile a 4SQ and a bunch of trash fell on the floor.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Best thing I've found on top of a ceiling tile was a 18" rigid pipewrench.
It was laying across the main with the handle end resting on the tile.
Still have that wrench too.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> What's with the screw on the right. Did it need attention?


Looks like aluminum properly terminated with penetrox?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I don't think he means 'top' in the sense of the terminals at the top end of the neutral bar. I think he means the 'top' set of terminals when there are two or three bars that are terraced. Usually found in old panels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, thats what i meant, for say a square D QO or old Murray. Thank God most new panels have the neutral strips alongside the breakers.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

randas said:


> Looks like aluminum properly terminated with penetrox?


Okay, good answer. I didn't recognize the color. The oxide inhibitor I've used lately has been grey.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

When I land neutrals I land them so that my work looks neat and gets done in a reasonable time. If the second guy in has to use his needle nose pliers to land neutrals so be it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> .......... Thank God most new panels have the neutral strips alongside the breakers.


Personally, I hate it. More than once I've fried a screwdriver working on a neutral bar terminal and it's come in contact with an over-stripped hot on a breaker.

Usually I can see them and turn the breaker off, but sometimes that's not an option


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

You guys should move to CA. You'd fit right in. You can barely smoke on your own property, much less a job-site. 
There aint no way I'm making up a panel and smoking a cigarette simultaneously.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> When I land neutrals I land them so that my work looks neat and gets done in a reasonable time. If the second guy in has to use his needle nose pliers to land neutrals so be it.


So seems you're not union.. If yes then for shame..


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Personally, I hate it. More than once I've fried a screwdriver working on a neutral bar terminal and it's come in contact with an over-stripped hot on a breaker.
> 
> Usually I can see them and turn the breaker off, but sometimes that's not an option


Thats why my drivers are taped up..


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Personally, I hate it. More than once I've fried a screwdriver working on a neutral bar terminal and it's come in contact with an over-stripped hot on a breaker.
> 
> Usually I can see them and turn the breaker off, but sometimes that's not an option


agreed; there are manufacture's that put the N bar up above and out of the way


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> So seems you're not union.. If yes then for shame..


Some of the more hack work I've seen has been Union. Sorry to burst your bubble there. Are you getting paid to make it look super nice and so the next guy guy(if there is a next guy) has it easy? Profesional looking is good enough. I do generaly land on the lower neutral busses but I suppose I was trying to make a point that if your work is code looks pretty good that there is no onus to build your work with the idea of the next person unless your paid for it or it doesn't add time/cost.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry boys but to add my bit - the terminal bus neutral strip looks a mess. Looks like everyone needed to be home early on the days they made off those terminations. Think I would rather clean out *** ash than leave the board in this condition.


Frank


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

frank said:


> Sorry boys but to add my bit - the terminal bus neutral strip looks a mess. Looks like everyone needed to be home early on the days they made off those terminations. Think I would rather clean out *** ash than leave the board in this condition.
> 
> 
> Frank


When in ROME...


----------



## 3phase (Jan 16, 2007)

Guys who fill the top bars of neutrals in panels and leave the bottom screws for later electricians, should be horsewhipped or shot. Would depend on my mood that day. I have also dropped junk off of ceiling tiles on a desk, however it didn't belong to a cute secretary but rather an ugly and mean plant manager.


----------



## david wise (Feb 17, 2010)

Did a lighting job in an office and popped the first tile and 3 cans of Bud fell out, some of them with a sip left in them, when I looked up into the ceiling there where dozens of empty cans up there. And the secretary. who was gorgeous :brows:, said I WONDERED WHAT THAT SMELL WAS.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

frank said:


> I would rather clean out *** ash.


That strikes me as funny, especially here I'm currently working. But at least I know what your talking about.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I hate the people who use the top of ceiling tiles as a trash can.


Better than the ones who use 'em as a spitoon...:laughing:


----------

